# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Морские свинки/Школа

## Евгения Белякова

Привет  ::   
The guinea pig cage is connected to a play pen, so when they jump out of their cage they can play in their play pen. Every morning they wait in their play pen for me to feed them.- Клетка морской свинки соединяна(?) к закончику, так что когда она выпрыгивает из клетки она может играть в закончике. Каждое утро они ждут меня кормить их.(?) 
So that means, to give them one carrot in the morning and one in the night?- Значит, давать им одну морковку утром, а ещё одну ночью? 
We sat in a circle- Мы сидели .... 
They cut off my old lock on the locker- Они * мой старый замок в шкафчик(?) 
Ещё.... можно сказать "ещё всё"? Я где-то это слышала.. но я думала что правильно будет "всё ещё"  
Заранее спасибо за помощь

----------


## DagothWarez

Я бы лучше назвал “play pen” для морской свинки – “небольшой площадкой для игр” или прогулок. Но может я  и не прав. Я с любителями таких животных не знаком. Может загончик и нормально. 
Но мне кажется, что загон это для крупных животных типа лошадей или овец, которых необходимо туда *загонять*.

----------


## DagothWarez

В свете вышесказанного – клетка морских свинок присоединена к небольшой площадке для игр, так что когда они выпрыгивают из клетки они сразу попадают на площадку где могут порезвиться (поиграть в свое удовольствие).

----------


## DagothWarez

Каждое утро они ждут меня на своей площадке, чтобы я покормила (покормил) их. 
Так значит нужно (надо) давать им одну морковку утром, а (и) ещё одну ночью?

----------


## DagothWarez

> We sat in a circle- Мы сидели ....

 Мы сели кругом. Мы сели в  круг.    

> They cut off my old lock on the locker- Они * мой старый замок в шкафчик(?)

 А правильно написано то? Может  cut *in* my old lock on the locker? 
 В общем  *cut in* это врезать, а *cut off* это срезать.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Спасибо 
А что касается "ещё всё"?

----------


## DagothWarez

> А что касается "ещё всё"?

 Ну например можно сказать у вас *ещё всё* впереди.

----------


## charlestonian

---

----------


## wanja

The guinea pig cage is connected to a play pen, so when they jump out of their cage they can play in their play pen. Every morning they wait in their play pen for me to feed them.- Клетка морской свинки соединена с загончиком для игр, так что, когда они выпрыгивает из клетки, они могут поиграть в загончике. Каждое утро они ждут, чтобы я покормил(а) их. 
So that means, to give them one carrot in the morning and one in the night?- Значит, давать им одну морковку утром, и ещё одну ночью? 
We sat in a circle- Мы сидели кругом 
They cut off my old lock on the locker - Они сняли мой старый замок от шкафчика 
 "всё ещё" -правильно

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Большое спасибо  ::  
Один раз мой друг сказал, "Кажется что ещё всё лето..." но правильно будет "всё ещё" да? Я так и думала.  
Take out the trash- Вынеси мусор(?)
Come over as soon as you wake up- Прийди как только ты встаёшь
I haven't read for a long time- Я очень давно не читала
I wanted read so I could know the answer- Я хотела читать чтобы смогла знать ответ 
заранее спасибо  ::

----------


## Guin

> Большое спасибо  
> Один раз мой друг сказал, "Кажется что ещё всё лето..." но правильно будет "всё ещё" да? Я так и думала.

 Можно сказать или: "Кажется, что всё ещё лето" или просто: "Кажется, что ещё лето". С "ещё всё" это предложение не катит.    

> Take out the trash- Вынеси мусор  
> Come over as soon as you wake up- Приди как только ты встанешь
> I haven't read for a long time- Я очень давно не читала
> I wanted read so I could know the answer- Я хотела читать чтобы _ узнать ответ

----------


## charlestonian

---

----------


## Оля

> Я хотела читать*,* чтобы смогла знать ответ.

 Этот вариант не подходит. Это не по-русски.
Guin правильно написал.

----------


## charlestonian

---

----------


## Оля

> А пропускать запятые - это по-русски???????

 charlestonian, зачем так волноваться?
Два неправильно построенных предложения - одно с запятыми, а другое без запятых - равнозначны в данном случае. Они оба неправильны.

----------


## Оля

> Guin правильно написал.

 Да, я ошиблась, Guin написал не совсем правильно  :: 
Он не поставил запятую   ::    

> Я хотела читать, чтобы _ узнать ответ

  

> А пропускать запятые - это по-русски???????

 Кстати: к сожалению, да, _это по-русски_  ::  Даже слишком по-русски....

----------


## Guin

> А пропускать запятые - это по-русски???????

 ОЙ!!! А я ещё и точки в конце исправленных предложений пропустил...   ::  Дяденька charlestonian, прости меня пожалуйста!!!   ::   
ЗЫ. А всё-таки, твой вариант очень корявый. 
ЗЗЫ.  

> Come over as soon as you wake up- Прийди*,* как только ты проснёшся/ Как только ты проснёшся, - прийди (но можно и без *ты*).

 Слово "приди" - пишется без буквы "Й".

----------


## Оля

> Слово "приди" - пишется без буквы "Й".

 +1

----------


## charlestonian

---

----------


## charlestonian

---

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  прийди is not Russian. The correct imperative form of прийти is приди   ::   ::  There can be no debate about that. 
Look at your cherished "Google hits" and you see that most of your hits are Ukrainian.

----------


## Lampada

> Maybe *прийди* is not too common... Nevertheless, it is still used: 75,100 hits on Google for *прийди*.

 Google гуглем, а русский язык сам по себе.  Слова "прийди" там нету.

----------


## Guin

> Maybe *прийди* is not too common... Nevertheless, it is still used: 75,100 hits on Google for *прийди*.

 Снова - здорово!!! Вчера ты утверждал, ссылаясь на Гугл, что имя "Машеника" существует. Несмотря на то, что это всего лишь неправильное написание некоторыми грамотеями слова "мошенника". А сегодня, вот, новый "перл".   ::

----------


## charlestonian

---

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by Guin        Originally Posted by charlestonian  Maybe *прийди* is not too common... Nevertheless, it is still used: 75,100 hits on Google for *прийди*.   Снова - здорово!!! Вчера ты утверждал, ссылаясь на Гугл, что имя "Машеника" существует. Несмотря на то, что это всего лишь неправильное написание некоторыми грамотеями слова "мошенника". А сегодня, вот, новый "перл".     Get off my back, will you?

 No I won't. What now?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Maybe прийди is not too common... Nevertheless, it is still used: 75,100 hits on Google for прийди.

 Well, there are 2,710,000 (!) hits on Google for "незнаю". So what? Tis fact doesn't make it correct, it just demonstrates how many people have bad writing skills nowadays.   

> Look at your cherished "Google hits" and you see that most of your hits are Ukrainian.

 Exactly. It's Ukrainian.

----------


## charlestonian

---

----------


## charlestonian

---

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Znachit, russkie eto slovo ne poimut????

 Поймут, конечно. 
Но люди сюда заходят прежде всего чтобы выучить русский язык, а доказывая, что неправильное слово не ошибка, а "менее распространенный" вариант написания, ты морочишь им голову и плодишь безграмотность.

----------


## charlestonian

---

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Why are russians so bitter??? Life in poor Russia gets to you?

   ::  
Why are charlestonians always get personal? Life in wherever you are gets to you?
PS. We just corrected your spelling, so those who study russian wouldn't repeat that mistake. What's your problem?

----------


## charlestonian

---

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka        Originally Posted by charlestonian  Why are russians so bitter??? Life in poor Russia gets to you?     
> Why are charlestonians always get personal? Life in wherever you are gets to you?
> PS. We just corrected your spelling, so those who study russian wouldn't repeat that mistake. What's your problem?   My life is fine. I can't complain, unlike those russians

 What complains are you talking about? Complains about your bad spelling? 
You are fun, really... Can't wait for your next post.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Now, now, kids.  
Charlestonian, just admit that you are wrong then we can all be friends. There is no such word in the Russian language. You can't be right ALL the time, you know. I've found that out one time too many  ::

----------


## charlestonian

---

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Get lost punk.

 Nice.   ::  
Any more requests?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  Why are russians so bitter??? Life in poor Russia gets to you?     
> Why are charlestonians always get personal? Life in wherever you are gets to you?
> PS. We just corrected your spelling, so those who study russian wouldn't repeat that mistake. What's your problem?

 Троль.   ::  
"troll is a person who aims to have 'pleasure' at your expense. "
"...Cause irritation to others ... "  и т.п.  http://www.teamtechnology.co.uk/troll.htm

----------


## charlestonian

---

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by charlestonian  А пропускать запятые - это по-русски???????   charlestonian, зачем так волноваться?
> Два неправильно построенных предложения - одно с запятыми, а другое без запятых - равнозначны в данном случае. Они оба неправильны.   Well you contradict yourself - again. This is what you wrote before: *Guin правильно написал*. 
> And now you are telling that he was also wrong?

 Дорогой charlestonian, я понимаю, ты специально, обращаясь ко мне, пишешь по-английски, отдельное спасибо тебе за эту любезность. 
По теме:
Когда я сказала "*Guin правильно написал*" я имела в виду _построение фразы_, а нее ее пунктуацию.
Если хочешь конкретнее, то я считаю, что предложение "я хотела читать, чтобы *смогла* знать ответ" гораздо корявее и неграмотнее, чем "я хотела читать чтобы узнать ответ" (с пропущенной запятой).   

> I believe that in this case, *с*могла знать = *у*знать.

 What a fantastic bosh!   ::

----------


## charlestonian

---

----------


## Guin

> (гаварит, листая балщой славарь): Bosh... это што за зверь?

 плахой у тибя славарь:  *bosh* 
1. _сущ._ 
ерунда, бессмыслица, чепуха 
Syn: nonsense , trash , foolish talk 
2. _межд._
чепуха!, глупости! _Bosh! It's all correct. — Вздор! Все верно!_

----------


## charlestonian

---

----------


## gRomoZeka

> (задумчиво говорит): You people can't take a joke. Too bad

 Да, мы такие. И шуток не понимаем, и вообще... Один ты хороший.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

::  Please calm down everybody it was probably partly my fault because I wrote прийди.. definitly seen it somewhere but I understand that it is incorrect.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Please calm down everybody it was probably partly my fault because I wrote прийди.. definitly seen it somewhere but I understand that it is incorrect.

  It's because it is Ukrainian! And glancing and your very peculiar avatar, I might see a connection here... hmmm... are you Swahili?

----------


## Friendy

I think writing "прийди" instead of "приди" is a rather common mistake for Russian native speakers. I always keep forgetting which variant is correct.  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Swahili? No   ::   
Я не уверена как сказать....
It is not big enough 
спасибо  ::

----------


## Guin

> Swahili? No    
> Я не уверена как сказать....
> It is not big enough 
> спасибо

 It is not big enough - он/она/оно недостаточно большой/ая/ое 
или: он/она/оно недостаточно вел*и*к/а/о

----------


## Евгения Белякова

я так и думала  ::

----------


## shadow1

> Originally Posted by Евгения Белякова  Swahili? No    
> Я не уверена как сказать....
> It is not big enough 
> спасибо    It is not big enough - он/она/оно недостаточно большой/ая/ое 
> или: он/она/оно недостаточно вел*и*к/а/о

 Можно сказать
Это недостаточно большое?

----------


## Оля

> Можно сказать
> Это недостаточно большое?

 Лучше - "_Оно_ недостаточно большое". 
Если я говорю "_это_ недостаточно большое", то в разговоре должно быть раньше упомянуто какое-то конкретное существительное среднего рода. Например: 
- Давай втащим пианино через окно.
- Через это?
- Нет, это (окно) недостаточно большое. Пианино не пройдёт.  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Всё понятно. Большое спасибо 
А как будет...
I was going to write that(if you will write something on the board but someone wrote it before you got the chance)- я собиралась писать это 
есть less formal вариант?(это для школы)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Всё понятно. Большое спасибо 
> А как будет...
> I was going to write that(if you will write something on the board but someone wrote it before you got the chance)- я собиралась писать это 
> есть less formal вариант?(это для школы)

 Я собиралась написать то же самое.
Я тоже хотела это написать.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

ой я это знала! Спасибо большое  ::

----------


## charlestonian

---

----------


## gRomoZeka

> If I understood you correctly, you want to translate the phrase something like "I wanted to write that but someone beat me to that (wrote it before I could)." If that was what you were trying to say, then  the following might work:
> Я хотел(-а)/собирался(-ась) это написать, но меня кто-то опередил.
> or:
> Я хотел(а) это написать, но меня опередили.

 These variants are correct but I think, Евгения wanted to translate "I wanted to write that" just implying that somebody was faster.
In real situation "но меня опередили" may be exessive and sometimes even sound like whining.

----------


## charlestonian

---

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Всё понятно. Большое спасибо за помощь  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Привет!  
Как будет
On the way there(to a place)-
On the way back(from a place)-  
Я понятия не имею как это сказать... но я знаю что можно сказать, "Возьми это на дорогу" правильно?

----------


## Оля

> Привет!  
> Как будет
> On the way there(to a place)-
> On the way back(from a place)-  
> Я понятия не имею как это сказать... но я знаю что можно сказать, "Возьми это на дорогу" правильно?

 По дороге туда
По дороге оттуда / По дороге обратно / На обратной дороге / На обратном пути
Возьми это на дорогу / Возьми это в дорогу

----------


## charlestonian

---

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Понятно 
Vожно сказать
Упрощать дробь(?)- to simplify a fraction 
Я знаю что значит возьми это на дорогу но "на дорогу" значит on the way или что-то такого да?

----------


## Guin

> Понятно 
> Vожно сказать
> Упрощать дробь(?)- to simplify a fraction

 Если я ещё не забыл, в математике говорят "сократить дробь", но "упростить выражение".   

> Я знаю что значит возьми это на дорогу но "на дорогу" значит on the way или что-то вроде такого да?

 "На дорогу" - значит "перед дорогой" (например, "выпить на дорожку" - выпить перед уходом), а "в дорогу" - значит "во время" (например: "взять еду в дорогу" - взять еду для того, чтобы есть во время пути)

----------


## charlestonian

---

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Спасибо  ::  
У меня в башку пока ничего не приходит, но когда у меня будет вопрос я обязательно спрошу вас. Большое спасибо за помощь. 
^я правильно написала?

----------


## Guin

правильно-правильно...   ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

::

----------


## Оля

> но когда у меня будет вопрос, я обязательно спрошу вас.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Что значит наркобарон?

----------


## Guin

> Что значит наркобарон?

 Это шеф наркомафии (мафии, занимающейся наркотиками)

----------


## DagothWarez

> Что значит наркобарон?

 Drug Mafia Godfather   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Drug lord. 
Btw american movie "Lord of War" (2005) is known in Russia as "Оружейный барон".

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Спасибо  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Что значит наркобарон?

 что ты говоришь своим детям?   ::

----------


## DagothWarez

> что ты говоришь своим детам?

 Чё смайлик то повесил. Чё написал то хоть сам понял, специалист?

----------


## charlestonian

---

----------


## Оля

> что ты говоришь своим д́етям?

----------


## Евгения Белякова

понятно 
ещё я не уверена как сказать:
To know more words- Знать ещё слова(больше слов?)
Much more- Много другого? Много ещё?
We're out of salad- У нас нет салата 
Я люблю смотреть телевизор но у меня обычно нет времени только по пятницам потому что в этот день мне не надо закончить домашку.
Как будет "during the week"(значит с понеденльника по пятницу)

----------


## DagothWarez

> To know more words- Знать ещё слова(больше слов?)
> Much more- Много другого? Много ещё?

 Желательно контекст знать.    

> We're out of salad- У нас нет салата

 У нас закончился салат.    

> Как будет "during the week"(значит с понеденльника по пятницу)

 В течение недели. Но тоже контекст не помешал бы.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

спасибо.... ну например в предложении "Он любит играть в шашки, смотреть телевизор, читать стихи и много другого" 
Я хочу знать больше слов
можно так сказать? 
У нас закончился салат- дома так говорят? Если у нас дома нет салата что я бы сказала? 
Моё предложение правильное?
Я люблю смотреть телевизор но у меня обычно нет времени только по пятницам потому что в этот день мне не надо закончить домашку.

----------


## DagothWarez

> ну например в предложении "Он любит играть в шашки, смотреть телевизор, читать стихи и много другого.

 *и многое чего другое* или *и заниматься много чем другим*    

> Я хочу знать больше слов
> можно так сказать?

 Можно и так. 
А можно вот так: Я хочу знать больше слов, чем знаю сейчас. Я хочу узнать (выучить, запомнить) еще больше слов.    

> У нас закончился салат- дома так говорят? Если у нас дома нет салата что я бы сказала?

 Если салат *был*, но сейчас нет, то тогда можно сказать – закончился. 
Если и не было. То можно сказать  - у нас дома нет салата.    

> Я люблю смотреть телевизор но у меня обычно нет времени только по пятницам потому что в этот день мне не надо закончить домашку.

 Домашка это какое-то странное детское слово. Никогда не слышал, чтобы так кто-либо говорил. Но тем не менее, оно мне не кажется слишком неправильным.  
Я бы написал – потому что в этот день мне не надо делать домашнюю работу (домашку, if you like).

----------


## Евгения Белякова

моя 15 летняя подружка живёт в Москве и она так говорит....а что если мне только 16? Можно так сказать?

----------


## DagothWarez

> моя 15 летняя подружка живёт в Москве и она так говорит....а что если мне только 16? Можно так сказать?

 Да можно можно. Я просто школу давно не посещал, так что бог его знает, как там сейчас пионеры между собой разговаривают. 
Да и есть ли они в школе эти самые пионеры.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я люблю смотреть телевизор но у меня обычно нет времени только по пятницам потому что в этот день мне не надо закончить домашку.

 "Домашка" is absolutely ok, though the whole phrase is weird: "мне не надо заканчивать домашку" sounds better.
As for me I'd say in that situation "мне не надо доделывать домашку".

----------


## shadow1

> Originally Posted by Евгения Белякова  Я хочу знать больше слов
> можно так сказать?   Можно и так. 
> А можно вот так: Я хочу знать больше слов, чем знаю сейчас. Я хочу узнать (выучить, запомнить) еще больше слов.

 Можно сказать
Я хочу ещё знать  - I want to know more
Я хочу знать ещё слов - I want to know more words
Я больше не хочу знать слов - I don't want to know any more words 
My grammer book says to use больше for negative sentences and ещё for affirmative sentences.

----------


## Guin

> Можно сказать
> Я хочу знать (ещё) больше  - I want to know more
> Я хочу знать (ещё) больше слов - I want to know more words
> Я не хочу больше знать никаких слов - I don't want to know any more words 
> My grammer book says to use больше for negative sentences and ещё for affirmative sentences.

 Я хочу узнать ещё слова - I want to know more words 
The word "ещё" alone doesn't suit to other examples, IMHO.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

спасибо  ::   
"I hurt my leg carrying my bag"- Я ушибила ногу когда я несла сумку
"I am icing my hand"- Я * руку 
извени что всё время прошу вас перевести...  ::

----------


## Guin

> спасибо   
> "I hurt my leg carrying my bag"- Я ушибила ногу когда я несла сумку
> "I am icing my hand"- Я * руку 
> извините что всё время прошу вас перевести...

 "I hurt my leg carrying my bag"- Я ушибла ногу, когда я несла сумку (Я ушибла ногу, неся сумку)
"I am icing my hand"- Я отморозила (себе) руку (хотя, тут я не уверен, почему здесь present continuous? Может быть "У меня замерзает рука"?)

----------


## Оля

> извини

 О боже, уже и иностранцы стали писать извЕни...........   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

> The word "ещё" alone doesn't suit to other examples, IMHO.

 Не имхо ©  
+1  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Я не иностранка 
Спасибо за помощь

----------


## Оля

> Я не иностранка 
> Спасибо за помощь

 Прости, пожалуйста, я не хотела тебя обидеть.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Я не обиделась  ::  просто я не считаю себя иностранкой потому что я украинка

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Я тоже хотела знать как будет "appetizer" 
спасибо  ::

----------


## Оля

> Я еще хотела бы узнать, как будет "appetizer" 
> спасибо

 Lingvo говорит, что это закуска или аперитив.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Спасибо
Какое слово лучше?

----------


## Оля

> Какое слово лучше?

 Зависит от контекста. 
Аперитив - слабый алкогольный напиток, возбуждающий аппетит.
Закуска - 1. холодные кушанья для легкой еды, для заедания чего-л. выпитого (вина, водки) 2. еда, подаваемая перед горячими блюдами.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Поняла 
А как будет:
He tried to impress her by doing tricks
Он пытался * её ....... трюки? 
Извините  ::

----------


## DagothWarez

> He tried to impress her by doing tricks
> Он пытался * её ....... трюки?

 Он пытался произвести на нее (часто употребляют слово неизгладимое) впечатление, проделывая разные трюки.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Большое спасибо

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Это фотоаппарат, да?  http://content.pricematrix.ru/images/cp3200a.jpg 
Извините ещё раз  ::  Больше вопросов у меня пока нет

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Это фотоаппарат, да? http://content.pricematrix.ru/images/cp3200a.jpg

 Это вопрос?
Да, это фотоаппарат.

----------


## DagothWarez

> Это фотоаппарат, да?  http://content.pricematrix.ru/images/cp3200a.jpg 
> Извините ещё раз  Больше вопросов у меня пока нет

 Это дешевенький цифровой 3-х мега пиксельный фотоаппарат Nikon Coolpix 3200 выпущенный в январе 2004 года. Частенько подобные изделия инженерной называют в народе цифровыми *мыльницами* или цифромыльницами.  
Вот это фотоаппарат.

----------


## Оля

> Извините ещё раз  Больше вопросов у меня пока нет

 Евгения, зачем ты все время извиняешься? Не ст́оит! Поверь, нам очень приятно отвечать на твои вопросы. Задавай еще, и побольше!   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

[quote=Оля] 

> Я не иностранка 
> Спасибо за помощь

 Прости, пожалуйста, я не хотела тебя обидеть.[/quote:b76iu2x6] 
"Вечер грустный, день красивый, что ж такой ты молчаливая
не заметила, и увидела, не хотела но ты обидела."

----------


## Оля

> "Вечер грустный, день красивый, что ж такая ты молчаливая (or "такой ты молчалив*ый*")
> не заметила, и (maybe "не"?) увидела, не хотела, но ты обидела."

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Извините у меня больше вопросов... 
Что значит:
Инвалид(или инва лид)=
я здорова чего и тебе желаю=
мласаека(или что-то вроде такого, я не знаю как это правильно пишется потому что моя сестра неправильно написала, она хотела чтоб я достала для ее кошки мласаеку), как вы думаете?= 
Заранее спасибо вам  ::

----------


## Guin

> Извините, у меня ещё вопросы... 
> Что значит:
> Инвалид(или инва лид)=
> я здорова, чего и тебе желаю=
> мласаека(или что-то вроде такого, я не знаю как это правильно пишется, потому что моя сестра неправильно написала, она хотела, чтоб я достала для ее кошки мласаеку), как вы думаете?= 
> Заранее спасибо вам

 Инвалид - disabled person, invalid
я здорова, чего и тебе желаю - I'm healthy, and I wish you to be too. (Кстати, а как это *правильно* звучит по-английски?)
"мласаека" - это, скорее всего, "молочка",  "она хотела, чтоб я достала для ее кошки молочка" ("молочку" - просторечная форма)

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  "Вечер грустный, день красивый, что ж такая ты молчаливая (or "такой ты молчалив*ый*")
> не заметила, и (maybe "не"?) увидела, не хотела, но ты обидела."

 yea. Its from a song by Света, shes singing about a guy (hence the masculine ending). Since im an idiot and i like to spam posts, i thought it would be funny to post it. 
So i just copied and pasted. But i forgot to change the ending on from такой. 
Поверь мне, я знаю что ты "Такая".   ::

----------


## Оля

Верю.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Большое спасибо за помощь  ::   Я не знаю если она имеет ввиду "молочка"... правда выглядит как "мласаеку" очень странно. 
У меня ещё вопросы, но я пыталась их перевести сама:
I cleaned their cages- Я чистила их клетки
I changed their towels(replaced with new)- Я переменяла полотенца(?)
In English class- На английском(можно так сказать вместо "на уроке английского")
In math class- На уроке математике(или можно "в математике"?) 
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Wowik

> Большое спасибо за помощь   Я не знаю если она имеет ввиду "молочка"... правда выглядит как "мласаеку" очень странно. 
> У меня ещё вопросы, но я пыталась их перевести сама:
> I cleaned their cages- Я (по)чистила их клетки
> I changed their towels(replaced with new)- Я поменяла полотенца
> In English class- На английском (можно так сказать вместо "на уроке английского (языка)")
> In math class- На уроке математики (можно "на математике") 
> Заранее спасибо

----------


## Wowik

> ("молочк*у*" - просторечная форма)

 или мол*о*чку - молочные продукты

----------


## Propp

> Я не знаю если она имеет ввиду "молочка"...

 Я не знаю, имеет * ли* она в виду "молочка"....
In this case English "if" corresponds to Russian "ЛИ" - indirect or "official" question; ЛИ is put after the verb.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Забыла  ::  спасибо за исправление  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

спасибо 
как будет: 
How did it affect your family?-
Labor camp(not concentration camp but labor camp)-

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Помогите пожалуйста  ::

----------


## DagothWarez

Как это повлияло на вашу семью.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Большое спасибо!  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

He fought in the army= Он боролся в армии

----------


## Guin

> He fought in the army= Он боролся в армии

 Ну, не "боролся" - это точно. Но вот как перевести - это вопрос... Перевод зависит от контекста: 
"Он был армии", "он служил в армии", "он воевал/он сражался на войне/он участвовал в войне/он принимал участие в военных действиях в составе такой-то (напр. российской) армии" и т.д.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Спасибо  ::  Можно "Он воевал на фронте"? 
Я не уверенеа как сказать
I interviewed her- Я её распрашивала

----------


## Guin

> Спасибо  Можно "Он воевал на фронте"? 
> Я не уверена как сказать
> I interviewed her- Я её расcпрашивала

 "Он воевал на фронте" - сказать можно. 
Лучше так и говорить: "Я её интервьюировала" или "Я брала у неё интервью". Хотя в отдельных случаях можно использовать в этом контексте и слова "расспрашивать" или "беседовать".

----------


## Евгения Белякова

спасибо!  ::

----------

